# RB20DET AIRFLOW METER



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO KNOW BY THE #S ON THE AIRFLOW METER IF IT IS FOR THE RB2ODET. iTS A DIFFERENT PLUG ON FROM THE TYPE ON MY LOOM BUT IF ITS CORRECT I WOULD REWIRE THE ENDS.

THE #S ARE 22680 6V00 A36-000 N60
9 *3 0 H
JECS NISSAN

IT HAS A 4 WIRE SETUP 2 WHITE AND 2 BLACK


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

jnr_chin said:


> IS IT POSSIBLE TO KNOW BY THE #S ON THE AIRFLOW METER IF IT IS FOR THE RB2ODET. iTS A DIFFERENT PLUG ON FROM THE TYPE ON MY LOOM BUT IF ITS CORRECT I WOULD REWIRE THE ENDS.
> 
> THE #S ARE 22680 6V00 A36-000 N60
> 9 *3 0 H
> ...



dont worry i got the info it is the correct one


----------

